

Show HN: Subscription billing dashboard. Thoughts? - jeffmould

I am currently working to release a subscription&#x2F;recurring billing dashboard and customer management platform built with AngularJS, JQuery, and PHP&#x2F;mySQL.<p>Unlike existing solutions (i.e. Chargify&#x2F;Sassy) this solution is self-hosted. I hope to fill the void where customers do not want a third party handling their data or to have to pay additional charges per transaction or monthly.<p>This is more than an admin theme that you could buy on Themeforest or somewhere. It comes pre-built with Stripe integration (working to get other processors integrated as well) so all you have to do is install and go. No complicated setup or complex programming to deal with webhooks from processors.<p>Anyway, I plan to release the first version next week and wanted to see what everyone&#x27;s thoughts were. I have a landing page setup for more details.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paypeek.com
======
bradnickel
Looks pretty good. I'll submit my email to test if you need.

Send me an email the address I submit clickbrain.com

